# POS for Long Term Care



## Gemini18 (Oct 7, 2009)

I need assistance with this one, I don't code too often for Long Term Care -- what would the POS be 13 or 33?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 7, 2009)

It really depends on the patient's needs...

33 does not include a medical component

13 includes some health care and other services

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PlaceofServiceCodes/Downloads/080409codes.pdf


----------



## Gemini18 (Oct 7, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> It really depends on the patient's needs...
> 
> 33 does not include a medical component
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------

